# Chinese Algae Eater Vs Flying Fox



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

Hello,

Chinese Algae Eater Vs Flying Fox, which is the best algae eater between the two?

Thanks


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

flying fox, you don't really want the CAE. there are tons of articles on this. use google


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Better than either of those is a true siamese algae eater. Some stores call them 'flying fox', but be careful there are two very similar looking fish, one is a true SAE, the other is not. Do some searches here for info on the differences.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

Bert H said:


> Better than either of those is a true siamese algae eater. Some stores call them 'flying fox', but be careful there are two very similar looking fish, one is a true SAE, the other is not. Do some searches here for info on the differences.


+1 exactly what I read a while ago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

This website is my go-to for the differences between all those fish: Algae Eating Cyprinids

I have a Flying Fox (_Epalzeorhynchus kalopterus_) in with my African cichlids, and he's grown to about 5" and is fully capable of dishing out violence to defend himself. Not a good choice for a peaceful community tank, great for keeping sand clean in an aggressive setup though. I recently got a SAE (_Crossocheilus siamensis_) for algae-eating in my planted tank. He's not through QT yet, but that's the kind that's supposed to eat BBA.


----------

